#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  Why we need to manage our team? is this right or wrong?

## tripidea

A leader needs to give advice or order to their staffs or followers but why they need to manage them, as a leader they have to give the tasks to their staffs and the staffs need to work that task in a proper way.So I need a exact reason to why we need to manage our team?

----------

